

Infographic: 9 guns for every 10 Americans - phalien
http://www.chacha.com/content/infographics/Where-are-the-worlds-small-arms

======
DanielStraight
That there are 9 guns for every 10 Americans does not mean that 9 in 10
Americans own a gun. This is absolutely basic statistical competency.

------
JabavuAdams
No. There are 9 guns for every ten Americans, which is a very different
picture.

Please edit the title to something reasonable.

UPDATE> Thank you.

------
brk
So what?

In America we have a constitutional right to own firearms. Why is it so
"crazy" that people exercise this right?

~~~
phalien
They have that right in many other countries. But (almost) everywhere else
people chose not to exercise that right in such large numbers.

------
phalien
You are both right, title edited

